# My new BABY!!!!!! (Muddy Creek Farm)



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

My dad drove all the way up to Nj, to get this little doe for me! A 9 hour drive in a snow storm. He's the best =)

When I went out to see her for the first time this morning the first thing I thought was she's TINY! And just gorgeous! She is out of MCH Pocketsized NN Blue Rio and Mighty Munchkins P Silly Goose (2 x GCH). I think I am going to name her Mighty Munchkins Li'l Robin.

My dad also picked up "Venny" for a friend. She is the black and white one.....

Here is my newest baby girl!









Do you have any.... cookys? LOL



























And here is Venny


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My gosh she is darling. Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh how adorable Chelsey! Can I snuggle her?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure you can Sara, but if might help if you weren't all the way accross the country...... I love her already!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

she is really pretty i love her color. I have an alpine doe that is that pretty reddish brown.
beth


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Double post


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she is adorable! And so much bigger than when I last saw her! RIo and Silly Goose are just awesome. Funny to think that she and my Xy used to be buddies


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL, she is a tiny little thing - still! Here is another picture of her =)


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Still as cute as ever


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Aww !! She's cute!! How old is she?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

About 4 months I *think*. She is teeny weeny Itty Bitty (at least compared to my chub-chubs =)

Here are even more pics lol. I hate how barn picks always come out so gloomy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pocketsize have really nice goats. Start off tiny but those that I saw at the show were really nice.

MightMunchkins also has nice goats. His goats were not at the show I went to though. But Jeff I think is the owner and he is really nice!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Jeff is really nice, he's a great person. Teri (PS Goats) is awesome too. Maybe you should look into a doeling from her too PS goats sure are small; my MM doeling is already bigger than her and she is two months younger.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah they are small, Venny is a PS and she is TEENY!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

were you saying I should get a goat from PS? Goodness I could never offored their prices!


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Those little ones are so pretty, love all those colors. I have been off since Oct. computer problems, but am up and running now. Really missed seeing all your new babies. (heidi19). Jan


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome back Jan. There has been a baby boom in the last week lol =)


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

*My New Baby*

Muddy Creek, you have some really beautiful babies, :lol: (heidi19) Jan


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsey, my computer has been down, just got it up and running. Am getting pictures of Baby Dax tomorrow, if I can figure put how yo post them you will see how he has grown, he is the one that was only one lb. when he was born last July, he is about 18 lbs. now. A real kick in the pants. (heidi19) Jan


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> were you saying I should get a goat from PS? Goodness I could never offored their prices!


I have a PS doeling. I'd sell you one of her babies cheap, if you decide to sell Sweetpea. Just a thought  Is Venny Venzeula from MM?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well now thats an option.

I shall see how Sweet Pea does in the breeding department and if she is showable or not. 

So next spring I will be making my decision. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! She's beautiful!!! I LOVE that coloring!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love her coloring too! Yep, she is Venezuala from MM.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! She certainly is a cutie and I like the "red" and white!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she is just pretty!! Congrats!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

They are both adorable although I do love Venny's color. Congrats


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

oh what a sweetie she is. looks like a little fuzz ball that you just want to pick up & cuddle.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is soooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is actually SIX months old! Her and Janna my teeny ones...


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She's adorable!!! I want to snuggle her too!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats!!! That brown one is just darling!!!  

Hey Chels....when are you going to spot buying goats? :wink:  :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

hahhahha NEVER! lol. I only have 8 does.... I'm innocent


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah....right.......... :roll:


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

She is gorgeous and has such a sweet face, too! Congratulations!!! And, what a Dad you have!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww congrats Chelsey!! She is sooo cute and gorgeous!  I am so excited for you!


----------

